# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How do I make someone appear in my dreams!?

## Lonewolf

I cannot do it all. I tried for like a whole month trying to get someone appear. I tried wishing them there, I tried saying there name, I tried turning around expecting to see this person but it doesn't work! I know it is all a dream and all in my head and that I can fully control but I just can't do it. 

I only saw this person once in a lucid dream a month ago, but it was only because in my dream I was conveniently in the place where in real life the person would normaly be. (However I was disatisfied it because the person looked slightly different). (In my regular dreams I have seen this person way more times and they looked exactly like in real life).

Does anyone know how I can make someone appear wherever I am at? This is really bothering me and I really want to be able to do this in my lucid dream without always failing...

----------


## Repo!

Some people say if you call them, then you expect them to pick up and you could talk to them? Or maybe meet up or something.

----------


## Lonewolf

I don't think I can make a phone appear or any object for that matter. 

I guess I might try actualy going around a _corner_ expecting to see the person.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

It's better if you go around the corner with the certainty that they _will_ be there, even if you have to make a reason for them to be there, it just helps anchor the idea that so-and-so will be around that corner to give me blah-blah yada yada. 

Oh and another thing, it's never a I can't, saying that is the root of all dream control troubles. I Wish You the Best & Good Luck  :wink2:

----------


## Repo!

OR like if your in your house, just go to your house phone. Just remember, its YOUR dream so anythhing can happen. Just tell you self that.

----------


## Lonewolf

I am actualy barely ever in the house in my lucid dream. All the time of I am outside. Only once in a while am I actualy inside a place. Infact I dont think ive ever had a lucid dream in my house except two times when i found myself in my room but woke up after a couple seconds because of lack of control from dream phenomenea.

----------


## mylucidworld

Perhaps you could ask a dream character to bring the person to you. Another idea is to say the person's name three times then turn around and they will be behind you. About 5 years ago when i used to watch this witch programme and thats what one of the witches used to do to make people appear.

----------


## shadownet

I've only had one lucid dream, and I was really young.
I didn't try to make anything appear or anything.

But now that I'm really trying for an LD all I want to do
is see my girlfriend. She's in a different state, so we 
can't go to the movies every weekend or anything, 
but I really want to be able to go on a date with 
her in an LD. Could I make a person I know appear
in an LD? I guess I could... It's my mind, right?

Someone said it's better for them to be there for 
a reason, what kind? Does it have to be something 
big, or can it just be her visiting? Since that's not 
impossible, and it's very likely to happen.

Having LDs sounds really cool, and feels weird.
But, really, I would just like to go to the movie
theatre with my girlfriend. I don't care if it's 
anything great, I just want to be able to touch 
her and everything.

----------


## Pyor

All the techniques in this thread should work.  My personal "trick" is to narrate my own dream .  For instance, if I'm in a empty room, I turn around and I say to myself "when you turn again, there will be a whole bunch of people".  Then I turn, and there is a whole bunch of people.

You have to believe it, otherwise your bidding may not be sufficient.  Also, keep in mind that the unconscious part of your brain remains active, even in a lucid dream.  People may change shapes, or not look exactly like they should.

I suggest to exercise the ability to generate actors in a dream.  Try to make them appear, then disappear, then reappear, no matter who those people are.  It's only an exercise, but it helps to eventually bring someone precise into a dream.

Note that technically an individual should not be able to speak to you in a LD, unless you command this person to speak, or let the subconscient speak for this person.  But I do not recommend that last option, for letting the sub act can cause the loss of focus, and the return to a normal uncontrolled dream.

----------


## Iamerik

> Note that technically an individual should not be able to speak to you in a LD, unless you command this person to speak, or let the subconscient speak for this person.  But I do not recommend that last option, for letting the sub act can cause the loss of focus, and the return to a normal uncontrolled dream.



Are you sure? I mean, just being lucid doesn't grand you full control over your dream and/or subconscience. Weird things still happen so it would sound logical to me that DC's can still talk without you specifically commanding them to.

----------


## Pyor

Well, it can be discussed, of course.  In my experience, I (the dreaming I) can chat with people in normal dreams.  In (my) LDs, people are all mute(s), unless I command them to talk and decide on what they ought to say.

I, of course, try to remain in full control in / of LDs, fully focused, for it is to me the best way to remain in the LD state, otherwise the lucid dream could become a normal dream, with the loss of focus, which happens when I'm distracted in a dream.

Such a distraction can occur when someone says something that I did not tell him or her to say, which leads me to believe that losing focus and control can result in losing the LD state.  Since LDs to me are recurrent but not that frequent, I prefer to remain in full control over the content, and have fun doing stuff I can't normally do IRL.

----------


## G0MPgomp

Cocreate them.. 

Visualize!  :smiley:

----------


## Lonewolf

Arrgh. Last night I had an extra long lucid dream. I tried ALL of the suggestions I think! I tried calling out the persons name three times and turning around, I even asked my brother (DC) where the person was. He said "over there" pointing behind me but there was no one behind me. I think I even tried using the phone but I could barely hear the voice I think.

If I just keep at it will it eventually come!?

----------


## Raven12

Be patient. Keep thinking you can't and you won't. 

The first time I've ever had this problem was last night. I wanted one person and got someone completely different, but usually if I say I want so and so and turn around, they are there. 

Try thinking about that person before you fall asleep. I find that helps alot. If you can, look at a picture and make that the last thing you see before you close your eyes.

----------


## TaNK

Try finding another DC and getting them to take you to the person['s house]. That, or the phone. Find a payphone, and have the operator connect you.

----------


## Elwood

Magic!

----------


## Raven12

Any luck yet?

----------


## DeadDollKitty

My first time pulling someone into my dream was really simple. I just willed them there, and viola, there they were. Of course, i payed no attention to the setting and i ended up on a baseball field infront of thousands of people. Luckily, it was just a dream and i ran out to first base and hugged them  ::D: 

Its just a matter of willing them. Wishing wont do it, you have to believe they are there

----------


## ~Erin~

I have the same problem as you. It seems for me, anyway, that whoever I want to appear in a dream at my own will , will not appear if I call them , ask someone,  turning corners and even turning around truly believe that they will be there. What works best for me is opening doors or making a door and expecting them to be on the other side. It mostly works all the time. Though, it seemes that the people who I truly want to see even when I'm lucid come on their own.

I hope my suggestion works

Good luck!

----------


## mylucidworld

> Try finding another DC and getting them to take you to the person['s house]. That, or the phone. Find a payphone, and have the operator connect you.



I done that before, i saw this man so i asked him to drive me to a certain place and he did. I have also had this fail because some dream characters are not very helpful.  :Sad:

----------


## Citizen

But wait... wouldn't the telephone not work? Isn't that one of the common dreamsigns? Electronics tend to be crappy and practically useless, don't they? Or is that just clocks and lights?

----------


## Michael

Think deeply and with lots of confidence that you will turn around, and the person you want WILL be there. Then, turn around. OMG THERES ANGELINA [email protected][email protected]!  ::hump::

----------


## mylucidworld

> But wait... wouldn't the telephone not work? Isn't that one of the common dreamsigns? Electronics tend to be crappy and practically useless, don't they? Or is that just clocks and lights?



They have always worked when i tryed them amd hearing others experiences but they are very strange.  ::?:

----------


## Clairity

> But wait... wouldn't the telephone not work? Isn't that one of the common dreamsigns? Electronics tend to be crappy and practically useless, don't they? Or is that just clocks and lights?



I can *never* get phones, copiers (basically anything electronic) to function properly in my NON-lucid dreams.. either the buttons don't work or they're in the wrong place, etc.

I've never really thought about trying to use the phone in a lucid dream.

----------


## SpaceFlower

sorry if this was mentioned - i skimmed pretty fast through the thread

The only time I was successful with this was when i asked a dream character if they knew where the person was. Then a waitress came up to me (I was in a restuarant) with a phone and told me that she had just called for me. Then me and my friend talked on the phone and she told me where to meet her.

I know it's complicated, but I thik the point is that i had to express what I wanted OUT LOUD - and communicating that with a dream character sort of forced my dream to respond.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I can *never* get phones, copiers (basically anything electronic) to function properly in my NON-lucid dreams.. either the buttons don't work or they're in the wrong place, etc.
> 
> I've never really thought about trying to use the phone in a lucid dream.



i have used phones quite alot in lucid dreams and i find they work, but they are very bizarre. One example is once i picked up a phone in a lucid and this voice said heeellllloooooooooooo so i was like  :Eek: . I tryed to start talking to it but it kept repeating itself. A couple of other times the dc's on the other side of the phone have said really strange things at times, but it is really interesting and a good way of summoning.

Just ask the dc to bring the person to you or order the person to your door like a pizza service.  ::biggrin::

----------


## Jules2007

I had a lucid dream last night and it was my first successful attempt to get someone I wanted to appear. It worked twice. 

What I did was imagine (I think) the song out of "Final Destination 3"- I don't know if any of you have seen the film, but when the main girl in it is being followed, and in other scenes, this song plays that goes "there is someone, walking behind you, turn around". I had been thinking about the song the day before the dream for some reason, anyway in the dream I imagined it-this must've been subconsciously because I don't remember consciously imagining it.
So anyway, I imagined this song and said the name of the person I wanted to appear, and all I did was turn around and they were there! This has never worked before when I've just expected someone to be there.
I imagined my friend and she was there, but then when it worked I decided to make someone appear who I really wanted to see. I did the same thing again and it totally worked and I was talking to them for the rest of the dream (which unfortunately wasn't long). They looked the same as they usually look as well and it was really vivid. It only took two seconds for them to appear with this method.

So I don't know if it was the song that did it, or if I will be able to get it to work next time I have a lucid, but I'm gonna try. Maybe it's just me but try it, it might work for you, good luck! 

I know how annoying it is when you can't get someone to appear when you want.

----------


## Clairity

I seen "Final Destination 3" a couple of times but I don't recall that song. I guess I'll just have to watch it again!  ::D:

----------


## Jules2007

> I seen "Final Destination 3" a couple of times but I don't recall that song. I guess I'll just have to watch it again!



Hehe, it's the bit where the main girl Wendy I think is her name is driving down the road to the firework display thing and Ian Mckinley is following her because he wants to kill her after his friend gets killed and he thinks it's her fault everyone is dieing. It starts playing on the car radio. It also gets played at the end where Wendy is on the tube (or Subway), by a guitarist, that's one of the reasons that makes her think the whole death coming to get her thing is starting up again. 
The song really creeps me out, I have the DVD so that's how I remember it! 

Anyway, that song is my godsend if it is the reason I could summon the person I wanted in my dream! Definitely gonna be my main method now, it worked sooo well.  ::lol::

----------


## Lonewolf

Last night I had a lucid dream. I forgot to try the variety of techniques listed here. I think I tried something, but I can't remember, all I remember is I didn't see the person. 
After my LD, it faded and I reentered another dream scene and became lucid again. Then after some time when _that_ dream faded I reentered another dream and I _saw_ the person. But I wasn't lucid this time! We kinda just stared at each other as I walked by. And then I continued on my way...


Anyway I'll remember to try all these techniques next time or hopefully bcome lucid when I see this person in a nonlucid dream...which occurs from time to time, sometimes frequently.

----------


## afcSophie

I've had two short LD's.. and in both, upon attaining lucidity, I've tried to make someone appear. The first time I made the mistake of closing my eyes to wish them there, this resulted in a false awakening  :Bang head:  The second time, their face popped up, then the dream faded away which was again a tad frustrating  ::?:

----------


## Redrivertears

Hey there,

Not sure if this was already mentioned here or not, but one thing I found extremely helpful is to work with associations. Start by creating a place in your dream for the person to be in. That way, you start breaking down the shock effect and disbelief your conscious mind has of seeing the person there, and build up an expectation of them.

An example: 

Suppose you become lucid inside a forest, and wanted to meet, say, the president of your country.

First, you could ask yourself: "Alright, why would the president be here". Provide an answer for that yourself: "He's in the forest because it's his day off and he likes to hunt, and he's out hunting".

You've provided a context for him to be there, now to find him. You might call out "Hello?! Is anyone here", or look for other signs of people, civilisation. You might get a response, but it's not the president, its a forest ranger. Not a problem, ask him to lead you to the hunting party that passed by. Or you might come across a road... look for parked cars, make one of them a limousine. Aha, the president's car. He must be close by.

In short, work towards creating a place in your dream for the person you're looking for. Provide a reason for him/her to be there, and if that isn't enough, start following breadcrumps, basically working with associations. If you're looking for a hot swimwear model, you might want to find some pictures of her first, or come across a photo shoot. If you're looking for a friend you knew who passed away, try to think of items that he had that symbolise him in some way and find those first. 

The more associations and context you can bring into your dream, the higher the chance of finding the person becomes. Ideally, if you can chance dreamscenes, move into a dreamscene where the person would be almost garantued to be. 

In a different topic, I haven't experimented with this yet, but I'm thinking about trying to 'transform' a dc into the person I'm looking for. In my dreams, as in those of many, dream characters often spontaniously change identity and appearance while the dream progresses. I figure it might be possible to make this inherent dreamquality work for you by simply getting a dreamcharacter and trying to make him/her transform into the person you're looking for. You might not want to watch it directly though (not sure), but you could for instance grab a dreamcharacter, tell him to go into the next room and come back, and transform him out of sight, so to speak.

Although that last bit I've no experience with yet. Its my current dreamgoal, to see if its easier going by that route  :smiley: 

Anyways, hope that helps,

-Redrivertears-

----------


## Clairity

Redrivertears, I don't think I've ever read about methods like the ones you brought up in your post.

Great ideas and I'll definately be giving them a try. Thanks for posting!!  ::D:

----------


## Citizen

The things that Redriver is talking about are the reasons why I have yet been unable to have a DILD lol

For me, it'd be like "Wow! Look the president is here! What's he doing here?" and instead of reality checking I'll just assume it's his day off and he's hunting! AH!

The other night I had a dream where I went into a McDonalds and EVERYTHING had the word "LUCID" on it and I was like "Wow! McDonald's is giving lucid dreaming the attention it deserves!"  :Bang head: 

Somebody hit me!
 ::bslap::

----------


## Hobo-Pat

Instead of you waiting around and calling/ phoning etc . . . go to their house, they might be there

----------


## orange_entity

I telepathically try to call the person, and if that doesn't work I begin seaching the dream for him. I sometimes ask people, take their phones, read bulletins, etc. Sometimes I just have a feeling I'll find the person in a particular building or a certain DC will help me find him/her.

----------


## Luisu

I ask DC too, but I think they just want me to walk in circles, haha.

I've never been able to summon somebody u_u But keep trying - giving up isn't going to lead us to success.

----------


## Jules2007

One time when I was looking for someone, I went to a random persons door and said "Is Dan in?" (their name) the DC who answered the door seemed to understand and nodded, then they brought out their golden retriever who was also called Dan! Lol, that was a funny dream.

----------


## Clairity

> then they brought out their golden retriever who was also called Dan! Lol, that was a funny dream.



LOL!!  That's classic!  ::D:

----------


## SBaxter

Had a lucid last night, and yet again wasted the whole time looking for a guy who never appeared!

Tried ringing him but some older man picked up the phone and said I couldn't speak to him (I could hear this guy talking in the background so I knew he was there!)

One technique that I made up and works for me -but I forgot to use it yesterday- is what I call a 'hug morph' 
You go up and find a random DC and hug them- so you can't see their faces etc. Then imagine them morphing into the person that you're trying to find- imagine the material of their clothes changing etc

When you pull away often you'll find they've changed into the person you're looking for!

----------


## Clairity

> Had a lucid last night, and yet again wasted the whole time looking for a guy who never appeared!
> 
> Tried ringing him but some older man picked up the phone and said I couldn't speak to him (I could hear this guy talking in the background so I knew he was there!)



LOL.. your guy was having his calls screened!





> One technique that I made up and works for me -but I forgot to use it yesterday- is what I call a 'hug morph' 
> You go up and find a random DC and hug them- so you can't see their faces etc. Then imagine them morphing into the person that you're trying to find- imagine the material of their clothes changing etc
> 
> When you pull away often you'll find they've changed into the person you're looking for!



I really like the "hug morph"! I've never heard of it before.. will definately have to try it!  :wink2:

----------


## Lonewolf

> Had a lucid last night, and yet again wasted the whole time looking for a guy who never appeared!
> 
> Tried ringing him but some older man picked up the phone and said I couldn't speak to him (I could hear this guy talking in the background so I knew he was there!)
> 
> One technique that I made up and works for me -but I forgot to use it yesterday- is what I call a 'hug morph' 
> You go up and find a random DC and hug them- so you can't see their faces etc. Then imagine them morphing into the person that you're trying to find- imagine the material of their clothes changing etc
> 
> When you pull away often you'll find they've changed into the person you're looking for!



That does sound cool I will try to do that my next LD. (I'm overdue for one this week)... Nice first post!  ::banana::

----------


## scv

well for me it work like thse i said i want some one to apperad and look at me i  look up the sky tehyn down againa and tehre it was my father and he was lookign at me

----------


## Moonbeam

I read a method today: just go up to a random DC, and start talking about the person, and tell the DC a story about them--you might end up back at that place and time.  I guess that only works for people you know.

----------


## Areyoudreaming?

> where Wendy is on the tube (or



English people ftw!

----------


## Jules2007

> English people ftw!



what does ftw mean?

----------


## rockinred

Try and find a door and don't just want them to be behind that door you have to actually KNOW that they're behind that door and the person will be there. I do htat whenever i want to see someone. don't worry about finding the door, if you're looking for it in a dream you will usually find it.

----------


## dreamscaper22

ive learned that you have to be thinking that they are going to be around a corner behind a door...one thing is shouting for your dreamguide...you may get a normal DC instead

----------


## mylucidworld

> ive learned that you have to be thinking that they are going to be around a corner behind a door...one thing is shouting for your dreamguide...you may get a normal DC instead



I have had some success with this. 

Whatever method you use you have got to fully believe it is gonna work.

----------


## Areyoudreaming?

> what does ftw mean?



For the win... Sorry, I got unnecessarily excited about seeing someone who said "tube" not "subway"  :Oops:

----------


## maria*theresa

I've had the same problem and it's really frustrating.  And if the person ever does appear, most of the time they never look like who they're supposed to be and they end up disappearing.  I'm going to try your advice, Pyor and I'm also going to try to ask another DC.  We'll see what works.

Oh and Shadownet, that's really sweet what you said about your girlfriend.  Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Jamoca

On my first WILD I made someone appear. In the dream I remembered some on DVs saying that if you expected them they would appear.

So I knew they were going to be on the other side of the door, and when I opened it they were.

----------


## TravelerBetweenWorlds

I usually try to shout the persons name and look around expecting to find him/her...to me its very effective...the problem is not really getting the person to appear, but keeping him/her from disapearing! Usually, the moment i turn around, or even while im talking to the person, he/she becomes another one, or simply vanishes...  :smiley: 
I believe expectancy is the key feeling here...just EXPECT the person to be around the corner, and they will...keeping them around, though, is what separates "men from boys" in LDs... hehehe and im still a boy there!

Oh and BTW, that story about "McDonalds giving LD the attention it deserves" was simply the funniest thing i've heard this year!! You sure want to slap your face after missing such dream sign!! "Yeah, i'll have a McLucid and extra large Lucid Coke to go, thanks"  :smiley:  hahahahah

----------


## heyy

is it possible to summon someone that I don't know in real life?

----------


## Clairity

If you mean like an actor or singer.. the answer is yes.. you can summon a DC that resembles that person.

----------


## mylucidworld

I had some success the other night. I wanted to summon someone so i asked a customer at Asda to go around the corner and get the person but she kept returning with some random girl but i'm nearly there (just got to work on making the right person appear).

----------


## heyy

> If you mean like an actor or singer.. the answer is yes.. you can summon a DC that resembles that person.



no i mean like an imaginary character that does not exist at all

----------


## Clairity

> no i mean like an imaginary character that does not exist at all



Aren't all DCs imaginary characters that don't exist at all?

----------


## heyy

lol I wrote the previous post in a hurry, but what I really meant was to _create_ a DCs character like I do in The Sims.

----------


## mylucidworld

This is doing my head in. The last few lucids i have remembered i wanted to summon somebody but i can't make them appear! I tryed expecting them to be around the corner, behind a door, behind me but nothing. 

I have a new plan to summon for my next lucid which i'm confident will be tonight, hopefully that will work. I am going to pretend i heard them in the kitchen for example and therefore i will expect the person to be there which should result in them being there. (Hopefully)

----------


## Gez

i try to summon them by turning the corner or openening a door and hoping they are there...... didn't really work though.

----------


## Jamal

I say good old passive control.. always works for me... Or maybe trying going to their house... Say the person you want to appear is batman... Go to a place where you would expect batman to live.... Or spin and imagine wherever you end up that person will be there.

----------


## mylucidworld

> i try to summon them by turning the corner or openening a door and hoping they are there...... didn't really work though.



That hardly ever works for me. I have learnt that you have to believe rather than hope they are gonna be there





> I say good old passive control.. always works for me... Or maybe trying going to their house... Say the person you want to appear is batman... Go to a place where you would expect batman to live.... Or spin and imagine wherever you end up that person will be there.



Going to the person's house works very well for me but i have a problem with passive control in general because you have to think of a reason that they would be in a certain place so i waste half the lucid thinking of a reason.

----------


## wisp

Ha ha! That's true! 

I feel like in my LDs (or in any dream) most of my ram is creating the dreamscape, so there's not much left to make me smart. 

I've had LDs since i was very little, and i have yet to summon a person. 

Actually, expecting them to be in some place, or passive control almost seem cheating to me. But what the hell, i'll try that. 

But what i REALLY want is to wish someone to appear, and watch him appearing within the next half of a second.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Ha ha! That's true! 
> 
> I feel like in my LDs (or in any dream) most of my ram is creating the dreamscape, so there's not much left to make me smart. 
> 
> I've had LDs since i was very little, and i have yet to summon a person. 
> 
> Actually, expecting them to be in some place, or passive control almost seem cheating to me. But what the hell, i'll try that. 
> 
> But what i REALLY want is to wish someone to appear, and watch him appearing within the next half of a second.



My summoning ability isn't great but i have summoned quite a few people. What happens alot is that the wrong person appears or if i ask somebody to bring them to me they bring the wrong person.

Wishing someone to appear doesn't work for me atall, i have to expect them to appear.

----------


## innerspacecadet

I've only had two successful summonings, both of the same character.  They've happened by changing my scenery while keeping my goal in mind and remaining optimistic.  I flew off to find this character, and then looked for whatever seemed most similar to him in wherever I ended up when I flew.  (The first time, the "most similar character" was an animal!  Somehow I managed to get him to turn into a human, but I don't remember exactly how it happened.)

----------


## wisp

> Wishing someone to appear doesn't work for me atall, i have to expect them to appear.



Perhaps with practice. I mean, passive control, expecting them to appear for some increasingly lamer reason.  :tongue2:  
Like "If i toss a coin, he/she should appear". And eventually for no reason other than our mental command. 

There are lots of things i want to try, but i'm not becoming lucid anymore...  :Sad:  

I've tried for the last 3 nights, and nothing. I'm a little impatient. 
My last lucid was several months ago.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Perhaps with practice. I mean, passive control, expecting them to appear for some increasingly lamer reason.  
> Like "If i toss a coin, he/she should appear". And eventually for no reason other than our mental command. 
> 
> There are lots of things i want to try, but i'm not becoming lucid anymore...  
> 
> I've tried for the last 3 nights, and nothing. I'm a little impatient. 
> My last lucid was several months ago.



Yeh perhaps once you get better at dream control you will be able to make themm appear just by demanding them to appear. 

Several months ago, thats rough.

----------

